
OutlineEdit, the missing outliner for Mac - robinschnaidt
http://outlineedit.com
======
robinschnaidt
I came around building this new take on an outliner for the Mac with the
frustration of OmniOutliner becoming too bloated and most other solutions
being based too heavily on the paradigm of text editors. OutlineEdit tries to
keep in focus what's most important when sketching thoughts: constantly
adding, reshuffling and organising without effort. It comes with some handy
features like color coded category tags, marking text in Safari for import and
pinned outlines in Today View. Also, it's free today on the Mac App Store!

Let me know your thoughts

